# Please tell me what this lizard is



## ronhalling (Sep 28, 2015)

Ok Guys and Gals could someone please identify this Lizard for me, unfortunately a dog in the street got to it before i did and the poor little thing was deceased, to me it looks like a Land Mullet but i have never seen 1 here in Port Macquarie, i have done an exploded view of the head to show the head scales and head shape, the head shape, colour and scale pattern don't look like that of a Bluetongue but i have been wrong lots of times before. Thank You all in advance.  ......................Ron


----------



## Shotta (Sep 28, 2015)

That is a land mullet, plenty of them around here especially near the koala hospital


----------



## ronhalling (Sep 28, 2015)

Thanks for that Bud, this is the 1st time in 20 years i have seen 1 in this street (Bangoran Place next to the Koala corridor) wonder what the next thing is i will see here (hopefully alive).  .....................Ron


----------



## eipper (Sep 28, 2015)

def a Land Mullett _Bellatorias major_


----------



## Dopamel (Oct 24, 2015)

ugh, god i hate invasive species....


----------



## pythoninfinite (Oct 24, 2015)

dopamel said:


> ugh, god i hate invasive species....



???

J


----------



## ronhalling (Oct 24, 2015)

@Dopamel, As Jamie has so succinctly put it ?????? where did you get the information that the Land Mullet was an invasive species??, as far as i know (i have been wrong before) the humble Land Mullet is a native of the East Coast of Oz found from Port Kembla in the south to Byron Bay in the North, but like i said i have been wrong before and anyone or everyone is welcome to correct me. Also can someone please tell me what the difference is between "Bellatorias major" and "Egernia
major" T.I.A.  ......................Ron


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (Oct 24, 2015)

ronhalling said:


> @Dopamel, As Jamie has so succinctly put it ?????? where did you get the information that the Land Mullet was an invasive species??, as far as i know (i have been wrong before) the humble Land Mullet is a native of the East Coast of Oz found from Port Kembla in the south to Byron Bay in the North, but like i said i have been wrong before and anyone or everyone is welcome to correct me. Also can someone please tell me what the difference is between the "Bellatorias major" and the "Egernia major" T.I.A.  ......................Ron



Pretty sure dopamel means the dog.


----------



## Dopamel (Oct 31, 2015)

pythoninfinite said:


> ???
> 
> J



yea sorry about that i meant the dog  As much as i love dogs and cats I cant abide to keeping one


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Nov 3, 2015)

ronhalling said:


> ...Also can someone please tell me what the difference is between "Bellatorias major" and "Egernia
> major" T.I.A.  ......................Ron


Hi Ron, the genus _Egernia_ was revised in late 2008 and split into four genera – _Egernia_, _Bellatorias_, _Liopholis_, _Lissolepis_. Here is an article with some information on the split: http://www.inaturalist.org/taxa/89552-Liopholis


----------



## pythoninfinite (Nov 3, 2015)

The internet's an amazing source of info!

Jamie


----------



## ronhalling (Nov 3, 2015)

[MENTION=41820]pythoninfinite[/MENTION], Yeah Yeah i know Jamie, it's just i get a bit lazy sometimes and like someone else to find the info for me, besides it makes them feel good to be able to share there knowledge........ especially when they are right.  ..............Ron


----------



## GBWhite (Nov 3, 2015)

Bluetongue1 said:


> Hi Ron, the genus _Egernia_ was revised in late 2008 and split into four genera – _Egernia_, _Bellatorias_, _Liopholis_, _Lissolepis_. Here is an article with some information on the split: http://www.inaturalist.org/taxa/89552-Liopholis



Blue, 

FYI. Bellatorias gen nov (genus novum = new genus - includes B major) Wells and Wellington, A synopsis of the Class Reptilia in Australia, Australian Journal of Herpetology, Vol 1 Nos 3-4 1983, page 87.

George.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Nov 4, 2015)

pythoninfinite said:


> The internet's an amazing source of info!
> 
> Jamie


Jamie, What are you implying?


----------



## ronhalling (Nov 4, 2015)

@Buetongue1, LOL me thinks the comment was directed at me for being so lazy and not looking for the info about the difference between the 2 sp of land mullets on the internet, as far as i am concerned it was a fair comment and i accept it in the spirit it was given. We all have a go at the newbies for not doing their due diligence as far as research is concerned and i as a member of this forum should do as i preach or not make silly comments just because i can. I know you and Jamie have some history so please do not let my silly statements bring it back to the fore.  .....................Ron


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Nov 4, 2015)

I think it is quite a valid question to ask, Ron. Taxonomic changes can be confusing, especially where it concerns animals you do not have a lot to do with. Also there is often very little information published on them other than the original paper itself and that is not always accessible unless you belong to a particular publishing group or library. 

This was a change I was aware of. and I actually turned up the refrred article by Googling "liopholis", as "bellatorias" did not provide any information on the changes. So even if you had gone looking you likely would not have found the answers you were looking for. As you correctly surmised earlier, I am happy to help simply because I can.


----------

